# Wow!



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

my water is crystal clear. Thank you Proper pH 7.0. a great chemical, works perfect.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

funny, our water was crystal clear when we put that chemical in, in a few minutes, cloudy water..we said never again! that and it does not work, and big jumps in ph can harm your fishies


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

pH and water clarity are unrelated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it more than likely was a bacterial bloom that you destroyed with the change in pH... just my theory


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I used tghis before adding fish and my ph went from 8.8 to 7.0 in 5 seconds


----------



## lizardbill86 (Apr 12, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> it more than likely was a bacterial bloom that you destroyed with the change in pH... just my theory


Thats what I was going to say, and I always thought Ph and water clarity was unrelated too.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You'd be correct. And I would guess the starter of this thread works for Aquarium Pharm? For your PH to go from 8+ to 7 in 5 seconds tells me that...........
1. Your Kh is extremely low
2. You cant read a ph kit correctly.


----------

